# Greek Tortoise Wedding



## terracolson (Oct 23, 2010)

At our meeting today we had a small wedding for the parents of our new quintuplets.

Just Jim Jr and Suzi







Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## jdawn (Oct 23, 2010)

Adorable!  Congrats to everyone!


----------



## Torty Mom (Oct 23, 2010)

Oh my gosh, that is soooo cute!!! LOVE IT!!!!


----------



## Candy (Oct 23, 2010)

Oh my gosh Terra that is adorable. Where did you get those outfits from or did you make them? One question though? They had babies before they were married?   Oops. 

I'd save those photos for next years calendar contest.


----------



## terracolson (Oct 23, 2010)

This was a Sacramento Turtle and tortoise club group event.
Felice made the wedding dress, Joy made the tux.

I have a video as well with the vowels..
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c8w6ibgMLUM

Aren't all California babies made first? haha


----------



## ChiKat (Oct 23, 2010)

Shotgun wedding  
Loove the family pic!!


----------



## Yvonne G (Oct 24, 2010)

Very cute except for the food served at the wedding. Not a very good choice for tortoises.


----------



## Isa (Oct 24, 2010)

WOW Sooo adorable, I can't stop looking at the pictures! Congrats to the newly weds


----------



## terracolson (Oct 24, 2010)

emysemys said:


> Very cute except for the food served at the wedding. Not a very good choice for tortoises.



You tell Felice that


----------



## Calaquendi (Oct 31, 2010)

WOW!


----------

